# New Alweld 1752



## erictetterton (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello all, 

I wanted to show you guys what I have been working on the past few weeks. I sold my Polarkraft 1751 riveted jon (hull only for $1050) and kept my motor and trailer and went to A K Mccallum and bought this 1752 VV LA on clearance for $2500. Its a leftover boat from 2010, new they are over $3400. She was barebones when i brought it home. I installed a wood false floor with foam underneath, red LEDs for night fishing, and rod holders.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jan 30, 2013)

=D> =D> =D> =D> 

Very nice rig!!!


----------



## elcapitanmas (Jan 30, 2013)

is the camo on the motor a sticker? If so how has it held up?


----------



## erictetterton (Jan 30, 2013)

yes that is a sticker kit (I'm guessing the one they sell on ebay). The guy i bought the motor from put it on there. I'd say its been on there 5 years or so. It's held up well


----------



## elcapitanmas (Jan 30, 2013)

Cool, boat looks great!


----------



## Dcmoony (Jan 30, 2013)

Very nice! Looks like you got a great deal on it.


----------



## 2feettexan (Jan 30, 2013)

What brand model of Jack Plate did you use?


----------



## erictetterton (Jan 30, 2013)

Its a PowrTran tilt/trim system. I like it so far


----------



## Ringo Steele (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice rig! I love going into McCallum's. I just wish I had some spending cash to buy something nice with! :?


----------



## Coach d (Feb 18, 2013)

I too love walking through Ak's. I'm just looking to buy a new trailer for my Jon from there. Wife would like to get the money for a small pontoon.


----------



## vahunter (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice rig! Where did you get the LEDs?


----------



## erictetterton (Feb 18, 2013)

I added a stereo system


----------



## erictetterton (Feb 18, 2013)

I got the LEDs off ebay for $13 for over a hundred. Ive done 4 boats so far and have many left.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Feb 18, 2013)

nice tin that would be my next size boat only with a side console and 60 hp. always looking to upgrade hahaha


----------



## erictetterton (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's the LEDs at night. My camera phone sucks, but they are really bright and light up the boat well. I chose red so it wouldnt mess with my night vision. I do a lot of catfishing at night. 


































They come in a big roll and i cut them off every third LED and splice wires in. Here's what they look like before i cut them:





I also added a piece of 1" staboard to the transom to mount my transducer to. maybe one day i will be able to afford a HDS unit


----------



## nccatfisher (Feb 19, 2013)

What do you have the LED's affixed to that is suspending them? That is a neat setup.


----------



## erictetterton (Feb 19, 2013)

thanks. I used hot glue


----------



## vahunter (Feb 20, 2013)

Hope the hot glue works for you ok. I've used it before and hot summer days made it loose. Could've been cheap, low temp hot glue though. I now use Marine Goop for stuff like that. Hope it holds up though! Looks nice!


----------



## erictetterton (Feb 20, 2013)

yea i've had a few problems with them coming off in the past but so far so good on this boat. I will check out the Marine Goop. thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## lancej2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sweet.....enjoy.


----------



## erictetterton (Feb 22, 2013)

Great day fishing in the rain. The boat is built like a tank


----------

